# Per le ricce



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

Oggi mi sento _recensoria eco-bio quasi._
Sono in bagno che sto attendendo che la vasca si riempia, così da fare la papera in ammollo con tutti i miei olietti, le mie maschere, le mie canne...ops

Volevo parlare delle spume per capelli.
Prima di eliminare dalla mia routine ricci tutto ciò che conteneva siliconi e altre cosette, se non mettevo la spuma prima di asciugarli, questi erano un nido di vipere incazzate e mutanti.

Oggi, a tre anni dalla disintossicazione schifezze, la spuma la metto solo per avere un certo effetto. Per altri, tipo il super boccolo uso solo miele e acqua, con gel ai semi di lino di produzione Tebana.


Le spume.
Intanto un dogma assoluto.
Niente siliconi. A prescindere.
Poi alcuni dogmetti, tipo che l'alcol  (per fare asciugare più in fretta il propdotto) non deve esserci o comunque deve essere in fondo all'inci.
Perchè?
Perchè a lungo andare secca il capello.
Poi la glicerina.
Ecco, questa è un pò come i siliconi. La evito. E quasi tutti i prodotti per capelli ricci ce l'hanno e pure tra i primi posti dell'inci.
Ora. La glicerina è quella che fa togliere il crespo e idrata per occlusione, risucchiando acqua dagli stati profondi, quindi va da se che alla lunga secca.
Quindi. Ok per la glicerina, ma non in una spuma che metto sempre, o almeno che sia in fondo all'inci.


per il resto poi, liberi tutti. Ogni capello reagisce in maniera diversa.
Le spume approvate da Tebe D) sono:
*Franck Provost- 24 h expert volume*. Questa è fantastica per i ritocchi e per dare volume in cima alla nuca. Definisce bene il riccio e volumizza davvero. E' molto collosa quindi bisogna dosarla se no fa effetto gel.
*L'oreal New studio line Silk&gloss.* Inci approvato ma sui miei capelli fa schifo, nel senso che li appesantisce troppo. Ma ho i capelli fini. Sulla mia amica riccia dal capello molto crespo e spesso è fantastica.
*Franck Provost 24 ore expert* *ricci*. Anche questa inci approvato ma di nuovo sui miei capelli non va bene. E' una spuma molto leggera e croccante, impalpabile.  In effetti è l'unica che sta facendo la polvere sulla mensola. Credo vada bene per capelli grassi tipo perchè non appesantisce assolutamente.
*Granier fructis, spuma disegna onde, onde setose.* Una delle mie preferite. inci ok e risultato riccio morbido, ben delineato. Un pò pesante se si esagera con la dose. 
*Palette, mousse modella ricci. *Anche questa inci ok ma...leggera. ma mi riservo di cambiare giudizio.
per ultima la mia preferita, che in abbinamento con con quella di Provost per il volume è il top.
*L'oreal, Studio Power ricci, mousse forma ricci. *Questa semplicemente l'apoteosi.


faccio il bagno


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Novembre 2012)

tebe, ma tu te la spari e ti asciughi i capelli all aria?


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Novembre 2012)

curiosità: ma scrivi nella vasca col portatile? non temi che vi caschi dentro e zaflop?


----------



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6523 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, ma tu te la spari e ti asciughi i capelli all aria?


Non ho mai asciugato i capelli all'aria. Se non costretta.
Uso un phon da viaggio,a potenza venticello tiepido e a testa in giù.
Niente phon super potenti, aria calda e soprattutto diffusore. I miei capelli odiano il diffusore.

ma no che non scrivo con il portatile mentre sono nella vasca. Io ero a fare la papera e lui sopra il cesso a dispensare musica da tromba.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

melodie solistiche...che ammore


----------

